# Psychisch welzijn > Antidepressiva >  Add

## gossie

Ik kwam deze dagen iemand tegen, waarvan de diagnose ADD is gesteld. Maar diegene kreeg Ritalin voorgeschreven.!!!!
Ik heb altijd begrepen dat Ritalin voorgeschreven wordt aan ADHD...persoon.
Kan iemand mij daar duidelijkheid over geven?

----------


## sietske763

zelf heb ik ADHD en krijg ritalin, ken meerdere mensen die ADD, hebben en ook ritalin slikken en sommige zelfs dexa omdat ritalin voor hun niet sterk genoeg was/is.
ritalin geeft overzicht in een onrustig hoofd en ADD mensen hebben ook niet alles georganiseerd in hun hoofd.
heb toevallig een ADD thuiszorg hulp,
als deze de meds niet neemt wordt er chaotisch gewerkt, en als de meds ingenomen zijn gaat dat wel goed...

----------


## shaft69

Ik heb ook ADD en kreeg concerta voorgeschreven. Ook dit is een amfetamine en ik werd daar verschrikkelijk depressief van. Dus ik zal er maar mee leren leven zonder medicatie.

----------


## pruts

Tja, negativist als ik ben denk ik dan ze geven ook anti-psychotica aan mensen die niet psychotisch zijn maar dan in lagere doseringen (als je chance hebt tenminste), maar dan met als doel kalmer te worden. 
Je mag je zeker in de farmacie niet al te zeer vastpinnen op diagnose-geneesmiddel. ZEKER niet in psychiatrie, die gebruiken werkelijk alles voor alles. 
En als je echt wilt weten waarom dan denk ik dat je 't best aan de bron zelf gaat vragen, dan ben je zeker.
Succes!

----------


## PsycholoogJanSchrans

Ik ben geen arts, dus ik kan enkel spreken vanuit mijn klinische ervaring als psycholoog. Patiënten met ADD zijn meestal goed geholpen met Rilatine. Ik merk geen verschillen in het effect met mensen met ADHD. Maar Rilatine is een amfetamine, dus geen snoep! Wat ik hoor van psychiaters en huisartsen is dat het licht verslavend werkt en dat serieus wetenschappelijk longitudinaal onderzoek (dit is onderzoek op langere termijn) naar de negatieve effecten nauwelijks voorhanden is. Sommige artsen schrijven dit middel gemakkelijk voor, anderen zij radicaal tegen. In elk geval nooit Rilatine op eigen houtje nemen maar steeds op voorschrift van huisarts of psychiater!

----------

